# Golf-grip training aid.



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Just picked up one of these bad boys today - http://www.golf-grip.com

The reason I bought it is that I noticed that I was losing confidence in my grip during the pre shot sequence resulting in a loss of focus, and the occasional regrip. The fact that it is not permanently fixed to the club is a big plus point. You just slide it up the shaft and on to the grip. Its small enough to fit in the pocket which means you can take it on the course and use it on any club during a practise round. Hopefully, with sustained use, the grip will become second nature, at which point I should only need to use it as a warm up before a round.  Also, at Â£15, its a relatively inexpensive way to consistently check your grip. 
   Now I haven't taken it to the range yet, but I have used it at home and it has surprised me that my grip was a bit "weaker" than I thought it was. Hopefully I'll make it to the range over the weekend and seeii how it performs under pressure.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 7, 2012)

looks good!

At the moment my grip training is a glove with lines on while I grip and regrip a club. Doing this while watching DVDs, playing PC games and browsing the net.

Just trying to get it sorted as for me the grip is the source of many issues, my pro is happy with pretty much everything else but my grip is something we look at every session.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2012)

Got something similar from Direct Golf, My right hand is very strong (under the shaft) and I'm trying to get everything set up more neutral as part of the swing changes I'm making


----------



## philly169 (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like the same one I brought from DG.

It's a really good idea and it lets your hands sit where they need to, as well as the thumb placements so you know that your gripping correctly. I have a fairly strong grip and am trying to close my grip by using it for a few shots on the range so I can slowly close it up without to much affect to my game.

For Â£15 it's a great idea. I think it's designed for single tape grips as you do have to push hard to get it on the grip, being hard plastic there isn't much give in the clips and I used 2 layers of tape.


----------

